# WSP aggravation



## debbism (Apr 11, 2013)

The prices of WSP are not the best BUT I have become so very dependent on some of the scents that I can't see having to go through finding another source....unless someone else sells Crafter's Choice oils.  

BUT here is the issue.....I ordered larger 8oz bottles this time because with the increased number of oils, I'll go thru them but instead of the 8oz bottles they normally send, i got tons of small 4oz bottles.  Not that it is a huge issue normally when they send out two smaller in place of one large when they run low, but the fact that they discontinued the 8oz and didn't update the website until after I placed my order.  THEN they didn't even notify me in case I would be interested in ordering a 16oz bottle (they would have made a little more off me too)

I called in about this to ask why and I got two rude women "explaining" that they switched AFTER my order went through and they were "sorry" but they reserve the right to change up the product without notifying me.

I even explained that now I have to spend another $20+ on 8oz bottle because I have no where to store all these duplicate 4ozers.

It is a small issue in the scheme of things but in every other case of every other supplier I have worked with, when an issue comes up that I have to call in and ask about, I usually get a friendly conversation and maybe even a coupon code for a future order or at least something to keep a customer happy when they spend $500 on an order.

WSP just seemed very put out that they even had to speak to me.  They play both sides of the fence these days and it is truly aggravating.

So who else sells Crafter's Choice fragrance oils?????  I really do not want to have to re-test ALL our scents with oils from another manufacturer


----------



## Genny (Apr 11, 2013)

Bulk Apothecary does, but they are well known for problems.
Also, all the Crafter's Choice distributors that I know of drop ship most of the products because it's less risky & less expensive to do it that way. 
But I do know that Caron from Bubbles Bath Boutique has opened a supplier store, called soapdepot.org, and she carries some Crafter's Choice products, including fo's.


----------



## debbism (Apr 11, 2013)

I just got off the phone with her.....super sweet lady and she explained how her end works and her prices are a bit better for the same exact oils.  Thank you!!!!!  This has put me in a great mood now!!!!

FYI, it will be the same thing.  The 8oz is no longer from Crafter's Choice which is the same company as WSP apparently.  So I'd be getting them dropped from Crafter's Choice BUT they'd be making less off me since WSP/CC will only get the wholesale cost and soapdepot.org will get the rest.  I am NOT powerless.


----------



## Genny (Apr 11, 2013)

Yep, Caron's very nice.  

& Yep, WSP & Crafter's Choice are the same company.


----------



## Pink (Apr 12, 2013)

Debbism, Your not alone.  I recently as well had a bad experience with one of the ladies in their customer service dept.  Really rude to me when I had a problem with an order.  WSP really needs to work on this.  It was so bad that I haven't ordered from them since then and am contemplating on if I will again.  That's one of the worst pet peeves in a company that I hate is poor customer service.


----------



## theath2010 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have dealt with those same customer service problems and will occasionally purchase from them only when I have to. I also noticed that the day before their flash sale last week on FO's I bought one that cost 14.74 for the 4 oz. size. The next day I checked the price during the flash sale and it was the SAME price, they adjusted the "original" price to look higher than the price I purchased it for the previous day. I found this to be very misleading to label it a sale and will be very cautious about their advertising of sales!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 13, 2013)

I was just making an order and I noticed they have raised FO prices A LOT. Things that were 7-8 dollars a few weks ago are now 9, 10, even 12 dollars for TWO ounces. That's just too much.


----------



## danahuff (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm sorry you had this bad experience. It is a shame because reading things like this has convinced me not to become a customer (your post is not the first I've seen about WSP that is distressing). I have had such good luck with Bramble Berry and Nature's Garden. Soap Goods, too. Soaper's Choice.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 13, 2013)

Dana!!! I've been wondering if you'd given us up or what. I've missed you lol. I'm the same way about WSP... I almost ordered some of their cocoa and shea butter because it's less expensive than BB, however I have had such good dealings with BB and I know what I'm going to get and I know what to expect with the shipping PLUS they had a great shipping deal when I ordered so yeah... I didn't end up ordering from WSP.


----------



## danahuff (Apr 13, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> Dana!!! I've been wondering if you'd given us up or what. I've missed you lol. I'm the same way about WSP... I almost ordered some of their cocoa and shea butter because it's less expensive than BB, however I have had such good dealings with BB and I know what I'm going to get and I know what to expect with the shipping PLUS they had a great shipping deal when I ordered so yeah... I didn't end up ordering from WSP.



No, it was just a crazy busy week for me. I didn't peep in much. But I have a three-day weekend because we celebrate Patriots' Day up here in MA.


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 14, 2013)

When I had an issue with an FO they treated me the same way. Even the owner of the company (I think her name is Debbie or something) decided to get involved and acted in a way I would not have acted if I were representing my own company. I try not to order from them. I certainly won't order any more FOs from them now, but I order clay and other additives from them occasionally to save money.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, I have had nothing but positive experiences with them.  I love that they have a donation fund for your change when you order as well for Autism awareness.  I'm sorry that you guys have had bad experience with them.


----------



## deb8907 (Apr 14, 2013)

My experiences with WSP have been good.  I like looking at an item and know that the price I see is what I pay without having to add $15. to $20. for shipping.  You have to be patient because it takes them longer to ship, but I've had good luck with them so far.


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 14, 2013)

Nothing but good experiences from WSP for me.  I like that their oil comes in a tub instead of narrow necked bottles like Soapers Choice, and I like the free shipping over $30.


----------



## babyblues (Apr 16, 2013)

> When I had an issue with an FO they treated me the same way.



Me too! I just wanted them to know that a dupe wasn't even close. I didn't want anything from them, didn't ask for a refund, didn't complain. I was just trying to help. I learned my lesson. 

WSP customer service is nice and polite if THEY are calling you about an out of stock item or problem. But if you have a problem with them, WSP has bar none the worst customer service of any company that I have ever dealt with. Forget trying to notify them of or work out an issue with them. Not only do they argue with you, but you can hear how little they care what you have to say in their voices. Add to that the absolutely ridiculous prices since "free shipping" was instituted, but yet, everyone keeps buying with many, many singing their praises.

Sorry to those who like them, but their business practices have long appeared a little shady. It all started with the sky-high shipping overcharges, then the not so "free" shipping. They don't mention changes to ingredients or products so you aren't aware until you receive them. Shipping takes forever and it bugs me that small orders are packed last to show us that people who place small orders don't matter. It bugs me that I've seen Debbie May say their turn around time hasn't gone over 2 days, but only because they printed shipping labels on "closed" days so the ship date in the system is 2 days, but the boxes still didn't go out until the following week so it's really 3 or 4 business days.  Most of my orders take at least 3 days to ship when the site says 1-2 days, sometimes as many as 5 days. I miss the days when you could order and have it arrive in 2 days. I no longer look to them if I need something quickly. Lastly, I have also noted increased prices during their "sales" as someone mentioned above. At $10 for 2 oz of fragrances and $30-40 per pound, I definitely won't be trying anything new from them. 

Sorry for the long winded rant, I just haven't liked what I've seen over the last few years.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 16, 2013)

> WSP really needs to work on this. It was so bad that I haven't ordered from them since then and am contemplating on if I will again


I stopped ordering from WSP a long time ago due to extremely rude customer service and constant company changes. The manner in which a company treats a good long time customer is very important to me.


----------



## tinytreats (Apr 16, 2013)

Bad experience for me as well. I've written about it before on here. Terrible customer service, charged me for shipping because I live in Canada, hiked up prices on "sale" items, and the list can go on.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 16, 2013)

I have ordered from them at least 4 times.  So far everything has been great.  No problems at all.  But if I am to reduce my cost I will probably have to go to soaperschoice for my bulk oils at some point.  Its just way cheaper.


----------



## new12soap (Apr 17, 2013)

Like some other that have posted, that has been exactly the opposite of what I have experienced with wsp.  My orders ship fast, even tho they are not terribly large, and I haven't had many problems but when something has come up I have called and they are friendly and polite and fix it right away, no questions asked.  I once had a plastic mold that was damaged in shipping, and a FO was missing. They were both delivered 2 days later. The shipping time is the biggest reason I do NOT order from BB anymore, it takes them at least 5 days to even process my order, then the shipping time is twice as long because I am on the east side of the continent.  If I order from wsp and bb on the same day, I will have my wsp order on my doorstep before bb even ships it out.  Also, while some of wsp's prices are very high, they will price match a competitor if it is the exact same item (plus the competitor's shipping charges).


----------



## babyblues (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess we all have different experiences.  I had BB before WSP and that was with 4 or 5 day transit time from BB. I think that was back in February. I don't know how they decide who gets shipped and when. I've seen people post that they ordered after me and it had already shipped, but mine may take 2 days just to leave the warehouse. Occasionally, one will ship same day, but that hasn't happened much in the last couple of years. WSP used to have the fastest shipping of any supplier.

They have been wonderful when shipping damages have occurred and even shipping errors have been taken care of with no fuss. It's the things that they take as criticisms of their products or business that tend to make them argue or exhibit rudeness, in my experience, instead using the feedback to try to improve something. 

I've heard WSP price matching is a pain in the patootie to actually get them to match since they and other suppliers tend to use their own names for things. Also, how do they account for shipping?  If WSP charges $30 per pound for an item, another supplier charges $15 per pound for the same thing, how much do they add for shipping?


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 18, 2013)

ok so now I am aggravated. The other day I put an order in my cart but didn't place the order. Since they were short only one thing I wanted, I figured I would wait. I got the email the item was in, went to the website but it was still out of stock. Four days later half my order is out of stock. So now I am out half my order. I usually make small orders but this was a big one so I'm mad. Do they really not keep high stock numbers? or is it just busy season?


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't know about the stock issues.  I do know that WSP ships very quickly which is a good thing.  It is their poor customer service and constant changing policies with high prices that drove me away.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 18, 2013)

Strange, I ordered 2 buckets of coconut oil, and a gallon of avocado oil yesterday, it shipped out today, and it shows that I should have my order by tomorrow at the end of the day!  I did have to wait a few days to get the avocado since it was out of stock.


----------



## sosocal (Apr 18, 2013)

WSP is always extremely slow to process my orders. Like every time. But I love their products and I love their free shipping even more!


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 18, 2013)

> But I love their products and I love their free shipping even more!


Honestly it is not really free shipping. When WSP changed to "free shipping", all of their products soared up in price. It really should be referred to as "shipping included" because there is nothing free about it.


----------



## sosocal (Apr 19, 2013)

Mandarin said:


> Honestly it is not really free shipping. When WSP changed to "free shipping", all of their products soared up in price. It really should be referred to as "shipping included" because there is nothing free about it.


If I fill a basket with equivilant products at another store, it is always still cheaper at WSP.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 19, 2013)

> If I fill a basket with equivilant products at another store, it is always still cheaper at WSP.


This is never true for me. I pay twice as much, if not more from WSP. It is a huge price difference and it is still not free shipping. When I used to purchase from WSP before shipping was included in the price, the prices per item were literally half the cost. "Free shipping" is FREE.  It does not inflate the price of the products themselves. "Shipping included" does significantly raise the price of the item because the company is adding on shipping.  It is good to hear that it works out well for you. Obviously many people feel as you do or else WSP would be out of business.


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 19, 2013)

WSP is where I get a lot of my oils and butters, the shipping on large amounts anywhere else I have looked is killer! Some of their products are higher than other places, but with the constantly rising shipping prices, most of it ends up being quite cheaper. That's been in my case, anyway.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 19, 2013)

We can all argue until we are blue in the face over whether or not one company is good VS the other, but it's just like judging a bar of soap--it might not always work for the person testing it!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 19, 2013)

@manderin - what are you buying? And who is your usual supplier? Just curious so I might have a look


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 19, 2013)

No matter what I am buying I ALWAYS shop around.  I am always worried I will miss a good deal.  Like a sale or free shipping from any given CO.   But I especially like to wait until WSP has a sale or coupon on something I need.  Then when I look at the prices and add the in my head as I......I know thats what it is, no additional charges.  I definetly view it as shipping included.  But thats cool with me.  

I have a fear of missing a good deal if I need to do shopping online.  What if I bought cocoa butter over here.......and over there they had a flash sale for like 25% or 35% off????  EEekkK!  Drives me crazy :/


----------



## tkine (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm sorry some of you had problems w/WSP.  I've had the good fortune to have had no problems with them on orders.  My orders arrive
very fast.  I've ordered from others that had several day 'lead time', BB being one I remember w/very slow shipping.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 19, 2013)

> @manderin - what are you buying? And who is your usual supplier? Just curious so I might have a look


I don't have a usual supplier for everything. I have several. I do purchase a lot of fos. 

I will give you an example. 4 oz of WSP English Tea Rose costs $12.48 with shipping included. Peaks Rose Bouquet costs $7.44 for 4 oz. I am using this scent as an example because they are very similar in nature and because I buy a lot of florals. When I cart 5 nearly identical scents from WSP along with 5 scents from Peaks, the price difference is roughly $12.00 higher at WSP after shipping has been added in at Peaks. WSP is one state away from me, whereas Peaks is clear across the country. There is also a $30 minimum at WSP, so small orders are not possible.  

I am glad that others find WSP to work for them.  Unfortunately, I am not one of those people.  I need more bang for my buck.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mandarin said:


> I don't have a usual supplier for everything. I have several. I do purchase a lot of fos.
> 
> I will give you an example. 4 oz of WSP English Tea Rose costs $12.48 with shipping included. Peaks Rose Bouquet costs $7.44 for 4 oz. I am using this scent as an example because they are very similar in nature and because I buy a lot of florals. When I cart 5 nearly identical scents from WSP along with 5 scents from Peaks, the price difference is roughly $12.00 higher at WSP after shipping has been added in at Peaks. WSP is one state away from me, whereas Peaks is clear across the country. There is also a $30 minimum at WSP, so small orders are not possible.
> 
> I am glad that others find WSP to work for them.  Unfortunately, I am not one of those people.  I need more bang for my buck.



I totally get where you are coming from with the FOs. I did notice they really jacked up the cost of the FOs lately, so I probably won't order those there anymore unless I am already ordering. For me, the included cost of shipping has been minimal expense against other suppliers who charge shipping seperate, so it's worth it for me to order from them. I would rather spend a few extra dollars on a product to have it come out less then getting less product and more shipping costs from another supplier.


----------

